# Pharmacist career in Germany



## Shohane

Hi everyone,

I would like to learn what Pharmacy is like in Germany.
I would like to know in what cities pharmacists can have an easier time finding jobs, and 
whether pharmacists can work in places other than drug stores (such as, hospitals, nursing homes or clinic),
how much are pharmacists' typical salaries,
and for a person with a PharmD degree in the US who wants to work in Germany, what barriers will I need to overcome (besides language), and whether I will have to re-learn some of the stuff that I learned in Pharmacy school, 
etc. etc.
I'd like to know everything about it 
Thanks for your time


----------



## Bevdeforges

Here's a place you can start: Wer kann Apotheker werden?

This is the ApothekerKammer for Baden Würtemberg and their section on becoming an Apotheker. I strongly suspect you will have to go back to school, plus there are at least two qualifying exams plus a year of Praktikum - yes, all in German. 

In any event, the professional association sites (there should be one for each state in Germany) should give you much of the information you need.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Shohane

Could you please link me to the professional association sites? Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Start with the link I gave you. The sites will be in German in any event. What I did was to google "apotheker werden deutschland" - you'll have to weed out some of the more general sites, plus the ads for online pharmacies, but there is a fair amount of information available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Nononymous

Shohane said:


> Could you please link me to the professional association sites? Thanks


Here you go


----------

